# Why are African-Americans treated so bad in america?



## suplex3000 (Mar 24, 2015)

I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen


----------



## S.J. (Mar 24, 2015)

They're treated better than anyone else.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 24, 2015)

Its not just the US and its not just Blacks.

Minorities have always been blamed for the failures of others.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 24, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen


You blame whitey for your race's self-hate?

Man, that is a stretch.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 24, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen


"EMANCIPATE YOURSELF FROM MENTAL SLAVERY"

Live in the light, don't just post the fuckin' picture of somebody you do not understand at all.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Mar 24, 2015)

It depends on where you live.  I remember in places like Phoenix and Las Vegas, race wasn't such a big deal, except of course when cops were involved.  AZ's cops were anti Mexican and NV's cops were anti black.  Fucking assholes.  But aside from cops, people in that part of the country do tend to be hella open minded with each other.  In Texas, whites and Mexicans kinda go at it, kinda get along, but usually find peace with each other... but they are all usually really uncomfortable around black people lmao.  There's always exceptions though.
​


----------



## suplex3000 (Mar 24, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen
> ...


I'm white


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 24, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...


Whites can be victims of mental slavery too.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> They're treated better than anyone else.



That statement is absurd as the OP's premise


----------



## cnm (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah, it's not as if apartheid was only formally repealed in the US a few decades ago after centuries of enforcement.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Mar 24, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen
> ...



^
(Says this to a white guy lmao)
​


----------



## cnm (Mar 24, 2015)

I wonder if this is an actual real life photo. Amazing to think it could be.

You'd have to wonder at the thinking that could set this up. I bet it would linger for a long time.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 24, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > They're treated better than anyone else.
> ...


Who else has special laws written exclusively for them?


----------



## cnm (Mar 24, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Who else has special laws written exclusively for them?


Exactly. Extreme concern was shown for their literacy.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 24, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen



Wow.  You get all of these impressions from the MSM blitz campaign that has been orchestrated recently from the CFR head quarters, haven't you?  What a coincidence all the stories and issues come up at the end of the term of the first black president whose goal it is to "have a conversation about race."  Seems the media doesn't want a conversation about race, they want a riot about race.

Admittedly, there is something in the US called institutional racism, this problem needs to be dealt with.  The way the media portrays the situation, you would think the civil war just ended.

However, there has also been, since the days of LBJ something called the "Great Society" initiative.  This has enabled races of ALL COLORS and ethnicities to survive with little to no effort.  When the mainstream culture sends messages to black kids that they are inferior or less able to succeed, and the government de-incentivizes initiative and hard work, and when MSM and Hollywood creates a culture in the black community that destroys family and community through its music and art, what you have is the wrong impression about what is behind the real reasons why modern black Americans are being treated poorly as a group demographic.  It would be more proper to say, they just happen to more often be profiled as "the criminal element."  Is it wrong?  Sure.  But blame it on the ruling class, it is convenient for them.

The elites have caused this situation for political gain.  They care not one whit about the cause of individuals, nor do they care about the color of their skin.  They only view them as masses of voting interests, poor, ignorant, easily divided and disenfranchised voting interests.  The less people stand together and keep their leaders accountable, and the more the media has people blaming each other for the way we treat each other, the more rulers can do what ever they want.



The TRUTH of the matter is, before the last president was elected, great strides were being made at racial harmony.  The integration of white and black culture was greater than it had ever been since the days of Motown.  And frankly, America is less xenophobic and bigoted than any European nation by far.  If any European Nation had half the diversity America had to deal with for half as long, it would shit itself.  In fact, they already are starting to once again.  Europeans can't even handle a few million Jews without losing their shit.  Hell, those crafty devils run the show over here, and we just grin and bear it.  lol


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 24, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > suplex3000 said:
> ...



That's obvious.  And you watch a lot of TV.


----------



## cnm (Mar 24, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> It would be more proper to say, they just happen to more often be profiled as "the criminal element."  Is it wrong?  Sure.  But blame it on the ruling class, it is convenient for them.


So exactly who is to blame for the wrong profiling as 'the criminal element', those profiled or those doing the profiling?


----------



## Billo_Really (Mar 24, 2015)

Don't ask Kevin Love that question.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 24, 2015)

cnm said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > It would be more proper to say, they just happen to more often be profiled as "the criminal element."  Is it wrong?  Sure.  But blame it on the ruling class, it is convenient for them.
> ...



That is what I am trying to convey, it is neither of their fault.  The criminal has lost hope, he has become what society has expected him to become, very few have made it out, have found other choices.  So few choices have been given.  The enforcers of our laws aren't given choices either, it is their job to keep society safe with the most reasonable and logical best practices.

They who helped them to make the choices to become the criminal element in the first place are at fault, it is the social engineers that are at fault.

I don't blame the profilers, they are just trying to do their job, they are the middle men, the enforcers of the law.  It is the social engineers that planned it this way.  Likewise, it is the media elites that have us all thinking this is entirely normal and have us all blaming the ordinary scape goats.  Folks egos are invested now, they can't see or think clearly.  


One   Two    Three     Four   . . . .  Let's Have a Race WAR!

not​
er. . . .  What if all races got together and told both the democrats and republicans to fuck off?


----------



## ninja007 (Mar 25, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



bullshit! It's the black mack daddy's fault for not staying home with his kids and getting a fuckin' job.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


White people.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen


Fear of the melanin.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


Name one, Tyrone.


----------



## cnm (Mar 25, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> It is the social engineers that planned it this way.  Likewise, it is the media elites that have us all thinking this is entirely normal and have us all blaming the ordinary scape goats.


Am I to understand social engineers and media elites are to blame for profiling, which is wrong?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Mar 25, 2015)

Does karma apply to them........


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 25, 2015)

You think that blacks are treated harshly in the USA?  Have you taken a look around the world over the past 100 years?

Here is just one example of blacks AND others being treated harshly.  In many cases, it is genocide or ethnic cleansing.....

Get back to Me when you see the USA in the past 50 years killing anyone in those numbers...

List of genocides by death toll - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2015)

cnm said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > It is the social engineers that planned it this way.  Likewise, it is the media elites that have us all thinking this is entirely normal and have us all blaming the ordinary scape goats.
> ...




Nope.  You just. . . . Don't. . . . get it.


----------



## natstew (Mar 25, 2015)

cnm said:


> Yeah, it's not as if apartheid was only formally repealed in the US a few decades ago after centuries of enforcement.



Yes, and blacks are segregating themselves more than ever!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 25, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen


 
Who is treating them badly?

Martin died attacking an armed individual, Brown died attacking a cop, the little kid was shot because he had a gun that looked real, the college kid resisted arrest. The common denominator is these situations is the black dudes fucking up. They brought it on themselves and your dumbass thinks they were treated badly.


----------



## natstew (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



There are no laws written especially for white people. There are no "set asides" for white people. There are no special laws written to protect white people from black racism. There are all three for blacks.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

natstew said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Bullshit. Who did you think the Fugitive Slave Act, Vagrancy Act, Convict Laws, Jim Crow, etc etc were for? Whites had those rules/laws and set asides for over 400 years.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 25, 2015)

ninja007 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



   You and your damn lion avatar...for a second there I thought asslips developed a brain overnight.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 

HAHAHAHA


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



The Lion of Judah is a symbol for Black power, so you are not to be blamed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



   400 years? Thats impressive,us white folk in America were repressing blacks before our country even existed. Damn were good!


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > natstew said:
> ...


You werent good if you needed white AA to get ahead. Obviously you were lazy, fragile and unable to compete.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Thanks for the story Uncle Remus..but it was kinda short,was it the abridged edition?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


That must have stung. Typically your lame comebacks show I have inflicted mental damage to whats left of your brain.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



    Son,you dont have the ability to sting me.
 You've seem to have forgotten I'm a member of the privileged white class.
      To the back of the bus with you ingrate.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I happen to know it stings you to know that your ancestors were lazy and needed a head start. It must be embarrassing to know that your admittedly low status in life was only bolstered by a head start weak whites needed and you still squandered it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 A head start? With your ancient advanced black civilizations you should have a colony on Mars by now. Whats the hold up?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yes a head start. Why would having a colony on Mars mean anything to anyone but white people?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  Science is hard. Leave it up to you not to understand.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Science is easy. It must be hard to white people like you so I understand.  However, that dodge wont suffice. Whats on Mars and why should there be a colony there?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 The very fact that you have to ask...


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Means you are not very articulate or intelligent....


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You could establish a new hood, open some McDonalds and liquor stores.  Then you could throw your bags and wrappers and Colt 45 cans everywhere, just like you do in every other neighborhood you move into.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You should move out of the area you live in. Youre a white boy so someone should be able to help you make more money you dont qualify for.


----------



## natstew (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That's the attitude that kept blacks in Africa until their own kind sold them to Arabs and Europeans.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

natstew said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Thats the attitude everyone should have. Unless there is a trading colony on Mars keep you ass at home and stop spreading like a virus. Whites need to feel like they have conquered something since they are so insecure. Even a little dusty planet with no life on it.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Maybe you could get some white people to come in and build some Starbucks and office buildings with lots of glass so you and your homies would have some places to loot when you get bored from playing basketball.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Maybe you should get a job and get off welfare. Stop the meth while youre at it and clean those unsightly cold sores off your mouth. If you stop rioting over pumpkins I'm sure you can do it.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And don't forget to take plenty of needles and poppy seeds so you can make heroin to sell to the kids like you do here.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


White people are the only ones that use drugs to break down other civilizations. Black people arent like that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



 Dont forget the coca seeds. How else they going to make the crack?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Tell that to the black families in Detroit, Chicago, New York, etc. where blacks sell drugs to black children.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Why dont I just tell that to the white families all over the country where whites sell drugs to white children?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


If we wanted to find out how to make crack we would go to the white boys at Yale who invented it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 25, 2015)

Lonestar_logic said:


> suplex3000 said:
> 
> 
> > I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen
> ...



I think the better common denominator is you being able to excuse every abuse by a cop as being the fault of the victim. Lonestar believes that EVERY case where a black person is abused by a cop is the black persons fault.  Dont ask him just read the statement above.   Lonestar doesnt believe ANY action can be racist.  Go on...ask him.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 25, 2015)

natstew said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




How many MORE decades of special laws do you want?  Jim Crow wasnt enough?  You want more?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


On second thought, that won't work.  There wouldn't be anyone productive enough to farm the stuff.  In fact, if black folks are the only ones there, you would all turn to cannibalism and be extinct within a year.  Forget it, you're destined to failure no matter WHERE you live.  Besides, you can't even drive a car without fucking up traffic, you'd never be able to travel to Mars.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2015)

oh brother. It didn't do a us any frikken good by electing a black person to be president

day in and day out all we still hear is how "black people" are so mistreated. out of 360MILLION people in this country

Obama AND all the race hustlers..... the great DIVIDERS


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> oh brother. It didn't do a us any frikken good by electing a black person to be president
> 
> day and day out all we still hear is how "black people" are so mistreated. out of 360MILLION people in this country
> 
> Obama AND all the race hustlers..... the great DIVIDERS


Yeah, he's done a great job of bringing everyone together, hasn't he?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. wants you to believe that blacks are so lazy that whites enslaved them for free labor...because they're lazy lol.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > oh brother. It didn't do a us any frikken good by electing a black person to be president
> ...



he's set race relations back so much,  I don't know if it'll ever be repaired. we tried to tell people what would happen. not so much a black President, just him as the black President


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I guess thats why white people couldnt build America without Black people.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


They didn't build that!


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I know. Black people built it. Thanks for agreeing.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I didn't.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



We know, blacks did.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


We know you white boys didnt. Thanks for cosigning that sentiment.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The only thing blacks build is mistrust.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...




And strong bones too


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Thats code for fear which is a white boy problem as you have admitted along with others.


----------



## natstew (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I said* are no*, never said *were no*, all the laws you listed have long since been done away with. Name one law or set aside that's for white people today. Welcome to the 21st century.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

natstew said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > natstew said:
> ...


So you admit whites had laws written for them for centuries?


----------



## Godboy (Mar 25, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> natstew said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Quit running away from his question. Answer it or lose the debate. Its really quite simple.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 25, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > natstew said:
> ...


He never answers anything, just talks in circles and flings shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

Godboy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > natstew said:
> ...


You monkeys always seem to think you qualify to debate me. Its cute in a monkey sort of way.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 25, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You arent worth answering. What would I look like actually being serious with you cave apes?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Thank you for confirming.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 26, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


You must not have a mirror? I would have assumed the flea bites would have let you know you were an ape.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


When your opponent comes back with the "mirror" analogies you know you've won the debate.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 26, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


When monkeys assume they are in a debate with humans like me I know the monkeys are out of their league.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Hang in there, Sambo.  Somebody out there is bound to agree with you.  Or not.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 26, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I know someone agreeing with you is important to you. Its the monkey troop mentality. You monkeys hang out in packs and need validation for your comments. Just like other species of chimps and apes.  Humans need no such "atta boys", being more evolved.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yeah, you're so evolved you're at the bottom of the every society in the world.  Isn't that right, spear chucker?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 26, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


That was lame. Monkeys arent even human. You belong in a zoo with the rest of the apes.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 26, 2015)

Question for the OP.  Are blacks treated worse than other "minorities?"  If so, why?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And the porch monkey once again reverts back to grade school put downs and quips.  Your level of intelligence is painfully obvious.  But do keep entertaining us.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 26, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I play with you cave monkeys on your level. I know its hard for your simian minds to comprehend intelligent talk. You want a banana now?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Keep talking, Sambo.  You've already shown your intelligence level.  I love this shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 26, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


I already knew you monkeys typically love playing in shit. I'll keep talking so you get the hang of human speech.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Boy, you just don't know when to quit, do ya?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 26, 2015)

"Why are African-Americans treated so bad in america?"

 Fear, ignorance, hate, and stupidity – the fundamental ingredients of racism and bigotry.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 26, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



Chimp. Why would I quit teasing a monkey like you?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 26, 2015)

SJ after we gave him some clothes.


----------



## S.J. (Mar 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> SJ after we gave him some clothes.


That's the best you can do?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 26, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > SJ after we gave him some clothes.
> ...


Aww Him feelings is hurt!


----------



## S.J. (Mar 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Guess again, Sambo.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 26, 2015)

S.J. said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...


Head lice infestation getting to you monkey?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 26, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Keep trying, Sambo.  You're bound to get in a zinger sooner or later.  Well, maybe not, but at least we can laugh at your attempts.


----------



## cnm (Mar 26, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> Nope.  You just. . . . Don't. . . . get it.


Obviously not as I thought that was what you wrote.


----------



## cnm (Mar 26, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> 400 years? Thats impressive,us white folk in America were repressing blacks before our country even existed.


See? Reality will penetrate if it's repeated enough times.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 26, 2015)

cnm said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.  You just. . . . Don't. . . . get it.
> ...



I also wrote this, but you completely either ignore it, or didn't get it;



> The criminal has lost hope, he has become what society has expected him to become, very few have made it out, have found other choices. So few choices have been given. The enforcers of our laws aren't given choices either, it is their job to keep society safe with the most reasonable and logical best practices.
> 
> They who helped them to make the choices to become the criminal element in the first place are at fault, it is the social engineers that are at fault.



You just don't get that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2015)

cnm said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > 400 years? Thats impressive,us white folk in America were repressing blacks before our country even existed.
> ...



  Thats a liberal tactic for sure. Keep repeating the lie until people start to believe it.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 26, 2015)

Sometimes, once the establishment has assigned you your role, you are stuck, it is very hard to find a way out.

Haven't you ever heard the say, "It takes money to make money?"

Yeah. . .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> Sometimes, once the establishment has assigned you your role, you are stuck, it is very hard to find a way out.
> 
> Haven't you ever heard the say, "It takes money to make money?"
> 
> Yeah. . .



  I didnt have a pot to piss in when I left home.
I also realized at that point it was time to get a haircut and start conforming to what is considered normal in society if I ever wanted to be successful.
    Unfortunately some never come to that realization...to their detriment.
 In most cases it's because the parent never made that leap of understanding. And where do you see that failure to grasp that concept the most?
    African American families. It's pretty tough to succeed when your roll model still listens to gangsta rap and spends their time drinking 40s and smoking blunts on the porch.


----------



## cnm (Mar 27, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> > it is the social engineers that are at fault
> 
> 
> You just don't get that.


You say it then you deny it. You're right, I don't get that.


----------



## cnm (Mar 27, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes, once the establishment has assigned you your role, you are stuck, it is very hard to find a way out.
> ...


Yeah, yeah, there's no institutional racism, no legacy of Jim Crow.


----------



## cnm (Mar 27, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Fair enough, even though it was not 400 years white folk in America were repressing blacks before the country even existed.


----------



## squeeze berry (Mar 27, 2015)

cnm said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




proof?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 27, 2015)

cnm said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



  We have a black president,so you can stop with that shit.The problem is strictly the fault of black culture and the victim mentality passed on to their children.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 27, 2015)

cnm said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



Once more in english please.


----------



## cnm (Apr 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Once more in english please.





> Fair enough, even though it was not 400 years white folk in America were repressing blacks before the country even existed.


It's not quite 400 years.


_*Slavery in America*

Slavery in America - Black History - HISTORY.com

Slavery in America began when the first African slaves were brought to the North American colony of Jamestown, Virginia, in 1619, to aid in the production of such lucrative crops as tobacco._​


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy (Apr 4, 2015)

How many alts does Asclepias have?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 5, 2015)

Shotgun_Sammy said:


> How many alts does Asclepias have?


I know I'm overwhelming. You probably shouldnt let me know I get to you by claiming I have more than one log in cave monkey.


----------



## Shotgun_Sammy (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## MaryL (Apr 5, 2015)

If they had more self respect and stopped  killing each other, and then too, they sought mental health treatment for all those anger issues, that might be a step beyond all that empty rhetoric of ML King.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 5, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Not my white folk.  We didn't come to the country until around 1910 and didn't oppress anyone then either.


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 6, 2015)

no one has yet proven that african americans are treated badly


----------



## cnm (Apr 6, 2015)

If you reject the DoJ's findings no one will ever be able to prove it to you.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 6, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> no one has yet proven that african americans are treated badly


Go back to sleep monkey. Adults are talking.


----------



## vetteman89 (Apr 8, 2015)

the most recent shooting of a black suspect in SC just brought home the reality that blacks are, in fact, still mistreated in our society (i.e. if a police officer can empty his revolver into a fleeing suspect and feel "justified", then there is something bad wrong).

that was pure murder, and I cringed as I watched and realized what just happened.

back to your original question, "why are African Americans treated so badly in America" -
ultimately, it could be the age-old "tribal" factor at play, if so, the logical solution would be better integration.


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 8, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > no one has yet proven that african americans are treated badly
> ...


stupid ******* prove my point ^


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 8, 2015)

vetteman89 said:


> the most recent shooting of a black suspect in SC just brought home the reality that blacks are, in fact, still mistreated in our society (i.e. if a police officer can empty his revolver into a fleeing suspect and feel "justified", then there is something bad wrong).
> 
> that was pure murder, and I cringed as I watched and realized what just happened.
> 
> ...


black on white crime rate


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen


Before I was saying that blacks dont comply with cop demands and that's why they get beat or shot and that is still somewhat true but the last black who just got shot while running away is the straw that broke the camels back. And we wouldn't even know if someone didn't record it.

It is official. The cops are picking on blacks. Why care? Because if they can do it to them they could do it to us. Cops need cameras. They can no longer be trusted. Shady.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> no one has yet proven that african americans are treated badly


The FBI came out and admitted they are. 

Do you think that black guy running from that cop should have been shot in the back?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Prove your own point little cave chimp. You are the one that has to disprove the FBI's findings.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2015)

Why do or does male white america treat blacks women gays immigrants midgets the poor and the environment so badly?  Because they want to keep control.

I'm sorry to good cops but they can no longer be trusted. No more benefit of the doubt. I know too many 20-50 year old white cops who are racist and burnt out.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

vetteman89 said:


> the most recent shooting of a black suspect in SC just brought home the reality that blacks are, in fact, still mistreated in our society (i.e. if a police officer can empty his revolver into a fleeing suspect and feel "justified", then there is something bad wrong).
> 
> that was pure murder, and I cringed as I watched and realized what just happened.
> 
> ...



So that incident proves BLACKS are mistreated?  It proves that ONE black was mistreated.

Better integration?  We've had integration in the public schools in the county where I live since before I started the first grade in the late 1960s.  That means blacks have had the same classes, lesson, books, desks, teachers, etc. as white students.  Sad part is that many still complain that blacks don't have the same educational opportunities as whites in public schools.


----------



## Publius1787 (Apr 9, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen



A kid was shot for pointing a realistic looking bb gun at a cop and the college student was subdued by officers after resisting arrest. Trayvon Martin was found to have confronted Zimmerman, attacked him, and proceeded to smash his head into the concrete. Mike Brown was found to be assaulting the police officer and his blood trail upholds the officers account of charging him. Aside from the racial difference between the killers and the deceased there are a few things all of these incidents have in common. The blacks involved either presented a reasonable threat to their killer or resisted arrest. If nothing else, we should understand that each of these situations could have been avoided by either 1) Not attacking someone & 2) Not resisting arrest. Even the most recent shooting where the officer is obviously guilty demonstrates a black man resisting arrest. If he had cooperated he would still be alive, however, that doesn't excuse the officer for improper escalation of force. With that said, excusing black deviance with the above cited cases is likewise not a valid excuse for further black deviance.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> vetteman89 said:
> 
> 
> > the most recent shooting of a black suspect in SC just brought home the reality that blacks are, in fact, still mistreated in our society (i.e. if a police officer can empty his revolver into a fleeing suspect and feel "justified", then there is something bad wrong).
> ...



as if you've never heard of urban schools receiving less funding than others lol


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> vetteman89 said:
> 
> 
> > the most recent shooting of a black suspect in SC just brought home the reality that blacks are, in fact, still mistreated in our society (i.e. if a police officer can empty his revolver into a fleeing suspect and feel "justified", then there is something bad wrong).
> ...


You're insane. Firstly any black that gets the same opportunity usually turn out good secondly you've clearly never been to a big ghetto or hood because their schools are far inferior to ours and this is where the crime comes from. Poverty areas dont have good schools.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2015)

No doubt you dont run from cops but is it open season on blacks who do?

Maybe that cop told him to start running.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > vetteman89 said:
> ...




We used to go to other schools and look around in amazement at the multiple levels, kick ass computer rooms, etc etc.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


My wife grew up in a wealthy white community and she told me she cried when she visited my school district as part of a program that gave hand me down books from their schools to ours.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > vetteman89 said:
> ...



Not where I live.   There are 15 high schools, over 30 middle schools, and over 50 elementary schools in the district where I live.  For each level, the funding to the respective schools is exactly the same per student whether the school is in a rural, suburban, or urban setting.  

I've heard people make that claim but haven't found it to be true where I live nor in any district within the State.  Every district within the state does the same thing.  While the dollar amount district to district may not be exactly equal, spending within each district is by state law.  That means regardless of where  a student goes to school, they are getting the same amount spent on them within that district without regard to color.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...




Oh yeah, then post your school district and the numbers so everyone can see how wrong they are.  I'll wait  



> I've heard people make that claim but haven't found it to be true where I live nor in any district within the State.  Every district within the state does the same thing.  While the dollar amount district to district may not be exactly equal, spending within each district is by state law.  That means regardless of where  a student goes to school, they are getting the same amount spent on them within that district without regard to color.



What you see is different than what exists.  Can you see the moon in the daytime?  Does that mean its gone?


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > vetteman89 said:
> ...



Those schools are inferior?  Funny how the district where I live just built 14  new high schools in a 15 high school district.   The only one that didn't get a new one had been done just a few years prior to the project beginning.  That means even the schools in the areas where more poverty exists got a new one same as those where poverty isn't on the same level.  

Perhaps you should know what you're talking about before you repeat the tired old Liberal talking points that simply aren't true.  In 20 years, those schools in the ghetto areas are bound to look much like the housing in those areas.  That's not the fault of anyone but those that attend those schools.  

By the way, the desks for each of the schools was the same, the books they use are the same, the level of education needed to teach is the same, etc.  They are the same whether you want to use that as an excuse or not.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

PSEA.org - State funding cuts hit urban schools hardest

Cutting $860 million from programs that work for students is unprecedented for all of Pennsylvania’s school districts.  But, for the state’s urban schools, the cuts are even deeper and more painful.

The average state funding cut was $1.7 million per district, or 11 percent, according to a PSEA analysis.  However, for urban school districts, which tend to have higher concentrations of poverty and students in need, the average cut was $16.3 million, or 13.8 percent.  Urban districts affected include Allentown, Lancaster, Reading, and Harrisburg.


Still waiting for conservative to post the numbers from his school district.  I'm sure he's putting it together now


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You simply can't accept that your premise is wrong.  

www.scrgfoundation.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Foundation-Funding-Paper=2011.pdf

You won't believe it and will say it's only numbers.  You don't want to believe it because it defeats the agenda you push.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> PSEA.org - State funding cuts hit urban schools hardest
> 
> Cutting $860 million from programs that work for students is unprecedented for all of Pennsylvania’s school districts.  But, for the state’s urban schools, the cuts are even deeper and more painful.
> 
> ...


So how it's done in PA is how everyone does it?  You are a dumb son of a bitch.  Seems the money spent on you, whatever it was, was a waste.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Sure she did on both accounts.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...




Yeah thats a PDF and I dont click links devoid of commentary.  You can simply quote (like I did) the relevant part and stop pretending that everyone is supposed to skim an entire PDF.

Thanks


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > PSEA.org - State funding cuts hit urban schools hardest
> ...




No, but I provided proof...You've provided name calling....So, yeah.

PLUS you said you never heard of this happening.  I can imagine the look on your face now that you see your ignorance has nothing to do with what is real


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

Whats the over under on how many times Conservative is going to respond without proof?  only name calling and asserstions?


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Look at the chart on p. 4.  It breaks down spending by district.  Like I said, it may not be the same between districts but it is within them.  

I was correct. You dismissed what makes you look like an idiot.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Whats the over under on how many times Conservative is going to respond without proof?  only name calling and asserstions?



I provided proof.  You chose not to look at it.  That makes you a liar.  I don't know if it's because you're a Liberal or been hanging around that dumb n*gger Asclepius.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...




File not Found...Try again sweetie.  And this time with a link to an actual page and quote the information sweetheat.  THATS why I dont click links...its always some bullshit


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


What an ass hat you are. From your link you retarded monkey 

*Not Found*
Sorry, but you are looking for something that isn't here.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Go to link.  Between "Paper"and "2011" should be a "-" instead of "=".  If that's too hard or you're too damn lazy to change it, just ask.  I'll do it for you.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Typo between "Paper" and "2011".  Should be a "-" instead of "=".


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...




Fuck off and just quote the information. I'm not fucking with you and more dead links.

First you said you posted it, now when found to be a fraud you want me to do coding or some shit.  Just be a credible motherfucker and quote the info or take this L


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Damn you are a stupid monkey! Dont you know how to quote?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Go suck a dick monkey. Provide your quote or shut up.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



So you are too lazy to make the easy change.  The link isn't dead if the correct "-" is there.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Not our fault you are too stupid to post the correct link.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I provide the information and you and Closed Caption ignored it.  

I see you're simply another lazy n*gger that won't make one change.  Guess I'll do it for you.

www.scrgfoundation.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Foundation-Funding-Paper-2011.pdf

Look it up or it tells me you dont' want the truth.  

I don't do that.  You faggots do.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




So again I have to ask 




ClosedCaption said:


> Whats the over under on how many times Conservative is going to respond without proof? only name calling and asserstions?


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



So you've never made a typo?  Not my fault you're simply a lazy n*gger that won't make a simple change.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Hes a fucking retard. Like SS and all the other idiots.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



I've provided you with the basics behind what any quote would say.  You told me it wasn't the truth. Are you saying that quotation marks around something will change your mind?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Do your own work boy. I dont make typos posting a link. If I have show me where.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


"Hes" and you call me an idiot for a typo.  

Is that ebonics?


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Post #162.  You typed "Hes".  Seems to be missing something.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Only idiots make typos posting links. How fucking hard is it for you to copy and paste? Requires no spelling. Only concentration which I hear cave chimps like you arent good at.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Like a link?  Dont try to deflect from the fact you made a typo posting a link. Only a retard does that.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I typed it fool. I didn't cut and paste it.  That's why I said it was a typo.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Why would you type a link idiot when all you have to do is copy and paste it? Are you that fucking stupid?.....I guess you are.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You can't make a typo cutting and pasting a link.  You can make a typo when you actually type the link instead of cutting and pasting it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Yes, now quote the information or dont but I'm not fucking with you or your ignorance for one more post if you dont


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I choose to.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Thats the whole point of copying a pasting it. Only a slow retard types the link. Where were you raised? In the monkey enclosure?


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



So you'll run and hide like yet another cowardly n*gger on this site?  Must be genetic.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I know you choose to be fucking stupid. Part of your genetic heritage. What ass hat types a link they can just copy and paste?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Youre the one that cant provide a link or a quote. Keep hiding monkey.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 
The link is there is you choose to look.  If you don't, you'll be proven a coward like the rest of your kind and the white trash you marry.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What ass hat thinks people have to do it his way?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Theres no link. We alread posted the proof it was not found.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The correction as to why you couldn't has been made.  Your choice to ignore it coward.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Dont be mad you didnt know you could copy and past a link. Youre more of a dumb monkey than I thought.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Like I said...



ClosedCaption said:


> Whats the over under on how many times Conservative is going to respond without proof? only name calling and asserstions?


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Don't confuse unwilling with unable.  I'm white not one of your kind.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



No, like I said about you you dumb n*gger.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Youre unable. You were willing until we exposed your link as a fraud. Typical cave chimp move.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I corrected the link and even retyped it for you.  It's your choice now if you're man enough to make it. We know you aren't and even your white trash white knows you aren't.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


You didnt correct anything monkey.  Whats a "white trash white"? Speak English you stupid baboon.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



   Texas has the Robin Hood plan,where they take money from the wealthy districts and give it to the poor one's.
   Typical wealth redistribution.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 9, 2015)

Black Americans are treated better here than they are in Haiti.
What the corrupt government is doing to them in Haiti is atrocious.

The corruption with some of our cops here in America will eventually be corrected.
In fact it is already staring with the murder charge to the cop in S.C.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Sure they do...I can tell by all the links you provided


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Black Americans are treated better here than they are in Haiti.
> What the corrupt government is doing to them in Haiti is atrocious.
> 
> The corruption with some of our cops here in America will eventually be corrected.
> In fact it is already staring with the murder charge to the cop in S.C.


Hati isnt the US.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Hati isnt the US.


There wouldn't be much difference if the demographics were the same. Not much welfare and food stamps there.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Black Americans are treated better here than they are in Haiti.
> ...



Well of course it isn't.
What has that got to do with Black Americans being treated better here than some other countries?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Hati isnt the US.
> ...


There wouldnt be a need for welfare or food stamps if the US stopped backing dictators. However, that still has nothing to do with the OP. Nice try but you fail. Your typical monkey deflection was crushed again.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


But they arent treated better here. Thats the point of the OP. Black Americans are treated better everywhere else but here.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Since the county where I live is the district, every student in that district gets the same spent on them whether the school they attend is in wealthy or poor area of the country.  The district just did a bond for $1 billion dollars to build 14 new high schools.   Asclepius and Closed Caption say schools in the poorer areas don't get the same.  Some of those new schools were in higher income areas and some in lower.  However, every student in high school in the district got a new school except one that had been built just a few years before this plan went into place.  We'll see which ones have to be done sooner because of where they are.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> But they arent treated better here. Thats the point of the OP. Black Americans are treated better everywhere else but here.


Poor thing!


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


There wouldn't be a need for welfare if people did for themselves what they should be doing for themselves.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Its amazing how time after time you prove your knowledge of economic systems is subpar at best.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Blacks mistreat themselves far more than anyone else ever could.  An over 70% bastard rate proves that.  The thing is that the rest of us get mistreated by having to support many of them.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



It's simple economics.  You support yourself and I'll support myself.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


A 70% bastard rate only proves peopled arent getting married. You fail again like your link that went no where.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




       I could give you links..but i'd rather watch you make a fool out of yourself for awhile first.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


You obviously never took an economics class.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Come on ass, tell us how badly treated you are and then regale us with some of your jungle bunny civilizations!

Fun for everyone!


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Ass Lips would refuse to look at them.  Don't dare make a typo typing one.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Only if you tell us those amazing stories about your cave chimp and bigfoot ancestors Meathead.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Hey dummy you dont type links....you copy and paste them unless thats too difficult for you.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Yes they are treated better in America.
 I don't see any of them living in little cardboard shacks like a lot are in Africa, just bad housing apartments around some areas of the country.
They have nice clothes, they have TV's, refrigerators, microwaves, video games and accesses to washer and driers, heat and running water and indoor bathrooms.
Many Blacks around the world do not have any of the above.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Which has nothing to do with your terrible education on economics.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Show me one African American living in a cardboard shack in Africa.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 9, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...





AssChaps's Big Complaint:   Anonymous people on the internets Be Mean To Me, so they must be RACISTS.

Christians and Jews in the Middle East's Complaint:   Radical Islamists are killing us.

A little perspective wouldnt hirt.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


He doesn't want a perspective.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I like my big perspective. Little perspectives are for people with little minds.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


When you have a perspective that doesnt involve sun tan lotion let me know.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Knock yourself out:

Ancient Greece - History mythology art war culture society and architecture.

Forget that "they got everything from jungle bunnies". Maybe something new and believable?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Sure thing. They didnt get anything from a jungle bunny. They got it from Black Africans. Then they all decided it was better being gay and then they destoryed their own civilization. Then they forgot all about it until some Arab and Black guys retaught them.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...




You're deluding yourself.   You are completely unacquainted with a proper perspective, regardless of size.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You asked. Now that you've got a rich and ancient history of my ancestors, please share your jungle bunny stories.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I dont have any jungle bunny stories. To be honest I the only stories I have about animals are your ancestors.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Youre not very convincing or credible. Try a new tactic.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Come on, that was the deal. Tell us how badly you've been treated in America and then about your jungle bunny civilizations.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Here's a little story about that:  No.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



That is the point
No African American is living in a cardboard shack in America or Africa.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


His stories will include throwing spear then fucking the monkeys they hit.


----------



## Conservative65 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You have stories about how your ancestors fucked monkeys and you came out.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> His stories will include throwing spear then fucking the monkeys they hit.


They're still doing it in Africa


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Heres a better story. Youre more boring that the other monkeys.. Go back to sleep.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Since youre asking about some bunny stories I cant help you. I told you the only animals stories I have are about cave chimps.You know...youre ancestors.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Thats not the point. The point is about treatment in America of African Americans. Even wealthy African Americans are treated badly as opposed to the treatment in other countries. In Germany for example I could sleep with as many white girls as I had time for and no one batted an eyelash.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Same goes for here and many black women have sex with white guys here as well.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> Thats not the point. The point is about treatment in America of African Americans. Even wealthy African Americans are treated badly as opposed to the treatment in other countries. In Germany for example I could sleep with as many white girls as I had time for and no one batted an eyelash.


So you can't get laid in America. Get over it!

That was not the jungle bunny story we were hoping for.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Not without getting stares and white guys turning beet red from anger. The few Black women that are with white guys face the same issues. In other parts of the world its not like that.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats not the point. The point is about treatment in America of African Americans. Even wealthy African Americans are treated badly as opposed to the treatment in other countries. In Germany for example I could sleep with as many white girls as I had time for and no one batted an eyelash.
> ...


White boys getting mad about me banging white chicks doesnt stop me...I just notice it causes the white boys lots of stress. Hence they get back at us by hiring cops to shoot us.


----------



## peach174 (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Maybe in a small areas in this country but not many.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 9, 2015)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



  Is he getting ready to go Uncle Remus on us?
Hold up while I go get some popcorn and a beer!!


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 9, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen




black on white murder rate
black on white assault rate
black on white rape rate
black on white ......

wanna really go there hypocrite?


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 9, 2015)

cnm said:


> Yeah, it's not as if apartheid was only formally repealed in the US a few decades ago after centuries of enforcement.


let's do it now

no more whining


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 9, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > They're treated better than anyone else.
> ...




can you show laws that favor whitey?


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 9, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Its not just the US and its not just Blacks.
> 
> Minorities have always been blamed for the failures of others.


like in SA and Zimbabwe?


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


yep,

they all have cars, houses internet, acess to untlities and the list goes on

po' black people


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > vetteman89 said:
> ...


urban schools get massive amounts of FEDERAL AID


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 9, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > no one has yet proven that african americans are treated badly
> ...


admitted ALL blacks are treated badly?


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 9, 2015)

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




big deal

in the 1960's that was the norm from what 
I can recall

It's not the book, it's the reader you stupid fucking pond scum( with my apologies to pond scum)


----------



## squeeze berry (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...




  the students leave much to be desired


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 9, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...


Where someone lives has nothing to do with their treatment.. That was a side argument you made up that had nothing whatsoever to do with the point.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


I went to one of Detroit's top ten worse schools up until 4th grade. The fuck blacks get the same education in the hood.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Must be a huge difference between Detroit and your poor neighborhood. What city do you live in?


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Schools only have as much money as citizens pay taxes.

Sounds to me like your city has poor areas and rich and the poor kids are benefitting from the taxes the rich people pay. In Detroit every neighborhood is poor. No rich detroiters helping out the poorer ones.

This does happen in the burbs though. Poor trailer park kids went to school with us.

I suspect you have no idea what a real poor ghetto is like. Typical white racist.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 9, 2015)

Should we just stop arresting them for breaking the law? Would this really be better.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Apr 9, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Should we just stop arresting them for breaking the law? Would this really be better.



No Mat, we shouldn't do that. Now go do your coloring book and stop interrupting adults when they're speaking.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 9, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Should we just stop arresting them for breaking the law? Would this really be better.



I dont like it that the guy ran from the cop but to shoot him 5 times in the back?

Clearly we aren't hiring the best and brightest to be cops. A lot of racist ex jock white guys with guns and a badge.

Do we want it to be legal for cops to shoot someone running away? Maybe if that's the law no one will fight or run from the cops. Let them be judg cop and executioner?

I want people to stop running and fighting cops but I want cops to use better judgement. Better hiring and training too. Its a god damn profession be professional and less military.

If they'll shoot blacks who run we're next.  I dont like all these black citizens being killed but blacks need to learn to respect and obey the law. Why you running?


----------



## vetteman89 (Apr 10, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Should we just stop arresting them for breaking the law? Would this really be better.
> ...


 

clearly, there are multipe aspects involved in this most recent shooting in SC (i.e it's never a good idea to run from a cop, just increases the charges, subsequent jail time, and chances of bonding out - not to mention getting run down, beaten, or as was evidenced in this case, getting killed).

ultimately, however, we must take a stand against cops taking lethal action in cases like this (i.e. he should have either run the guy down and cuffed him, or simply put out a search warrant on him - the guy simply was not a"threat" to anyone, including the cop who shot him).

given that focus, we must also ask ourselves honestly whether the cop would have taken the same action if the suspect had been white - for that matter, would he have even  pulled him over for a busted tail light to begin with)?

i don't know all the answers, but i do know in this case, i witnessed a senseless murder, based on the video, and it raises a multitude of questions and concerns about acceptable policing tactics in a civilized society.


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 10, 2015)

vetteman89 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


I agree except the part where you say a guy running from the cops isnt a threat. Could he be so desperate he might take a hostage?

Not defending the cop but let's just say running might lower the $ amount in the civil suit. As a juror I'd put some of the blame for this on the runner.


----------



## longly (Apr 10, 2015)

All people of all races and ethnicities are basically the same, they only really differ by culture. However, some cultures are more disadvantageous than others, in other words some cultures are superior. A superior culture provides its members with a higher standard of living, more freedom and greater safety and security than others cultures. Any culture that does not promote hard work, education, knowledge, planning and saving for the future and obeying the rules will produce more people that will be disadvantaged. How would you classify the culture of most intercity communities?


----------



## Huey (Apr 11, 2015)

well have these so-called laws protected Black people yet,NO they haven't.


----------



## theHawk (Apr 12, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen



If blacks think it is so bad in America why don't they move back to Africa?


Probably because life in America as a "victim of racism " is still a thousand times better than living in Africa with Africans.


----------



## Abishai100 (Apr 12, 2015)

*The Anthropology of Apologetics*

I saw this gangsta-rap video on American TV featuring two mock urban African-American street gangs dueling with water-guns (instead of real weapons).

We can think about how behavior _presentation_ affects our view on etiquette analysis.





Gangsta Rap (Wikipedia)


----------



## yidnar (Apr 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen





suplex3000 said:


> I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen





suplex3000 said:


> I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen


----------



## yidnar (Apr 17, 2015)

nearly 3 times as many whites are killed by cops each yr as blacks killed by cops ! the black community and their liberal handlers just don't give a damn about whites who are killed .example ....blacks kill whites at much greater rate than whites kill blacks ! do you hear the left or the liberal media or black civil rights leaders crying out about black on white crime ?? hell no !!


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 17, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I'm white




Only on the outside.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 17, 2015)

yidnar said:


> nearly 3 times as many whites are killed by cops each yr as blacks killed by cops ! the black community and their liberal handlers just don't give a damn about whites who are killed .example ....blacks kill whites at much greater rate than whites kill blacks ! do you hear the left or the liberal media or black civil rights leaders crying out about black on white crime ?? hell no !!


Stop whining.


----------



## Friends (Apr 18, 2015)

suplex3000 said:


> I mean like they've been living in the U.S since the 17th century and are treated so bad so much tragic things happend trayvon martin, Michael brown,little kid shot in ohio who had a bb gun and etc, just a few days ago a college student got beat really bad for having a fake id. yes I know black on black crimes happen but this country if they weren't treated this bad it probably wouldn't happen



Blacks in the United States are treated badly because they are accurately associated with stupidity, crime, and illegitimacy.

Immigrants frequently feel more contempt for blacks than do whites, because the immigrants are forced to live and work with blacks. They see what blacks are like, and do not feel the least bit of guilt about black problems.


----------

